# Liquid leather poor results



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a good go with liquid leather cleaner and conditioner the other day. I took the seats out and left them in the sun all day so they were nice and warm. 
I gave them a good wipe down with soapy water then a generous dollop of cleaner followed by liberal application of the conditioner. I left it to be absorbed for a few hours before buffing them off and putting them back in the car. 
A few days later and if anything the seats look dirtier and rather than soft and smooth they seem to suddenly have a slight texture almost like the pores of the leather have expanded?! 
Any ideas if I have gone wrong somewhere or suggestions? 
I maybe being picky but the look no where near as good as some other before/after pics I have seen on this forum. 
They are the silver/white seats if that makes a difference? 
Any pointers very gratefully received!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It could have been the soapy water, or perhaps you were a bit harsh with your cleaning. It's hard to tell from your description. I'm skeptical of conditioners on modern leathers anyway: as they're effectively plastic-coated they don't need conditioning, but conditioner seems unlikely to have caused what you describe.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

ye soap could have reacted badly with it maybe? on the how to guide it just says wipe down with warm water before cleaning not soap if i remember right.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah ok. That could be the problem then. Best whip them out and re apply the cleaner and conditioner. Hopefully I haven't done any lasting damage. Doesn't really explain why they seem dirtier though. I would post pics but to be honest it's hard to tell from a photo what I mean. Cheers for the response.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Here is how I did mine, just a quick run through:
To do the seats I used:
"Vacuum cleaner"
"Lots of Microfiber Cloths"
"Two Buckets of water"
"Plastic Bag"
"Natural fiber small shoe/nail brush"
"Liquid leather Gentile cleaner"
"Liquid leather Conditioner"

Upon all Stages do not rub to hard to avoid scratching the leather

To get the worst of the muck of:
1, Vacuum all the seat, ideally use a end with a brush on it. Pay particular attention to the creases of the seats getting the debris out of the stitching. If you have not got an attachment with a brush on then use a paint brush.

2, Two buckets of water - 1 for clean water, the second for rinsing. Do not scrub to hard let the water and cloth do the work, so not to scratch the leather.

3, The hot micro fiber cloth method - use a clean MF cloth that is wet squeeze out the excess water and pop it in a bag and in to the microwave for a min on full power. (be careful not to scaled your self when taking it out) depending on power level you might need to do it a bit longer. take it out the bag and lay flat on the leather, this will help open the paws of the leather and gently drag of. wash out thoroughly and repeat till you have done the whole seat.

4, Split the seat into sections, for example the seat has a head rest, 3 center sections top just under the head rest, which leads onto the 2 bolsters, the back of the seat. The base has 3 center sections 2 side bolsters etc etc. Clean each one in turn starting from the top (the head rest) Use the "Liquid Leather Genital Cleaner", I did this rather liberally on each seat I used 1/3 of a bottle. use the "Natural Fiber Nail Brush " in small circular motions and pay particular attention to the stitching, then wipe of the dirty solution with a damp MF cloth and wash it out. Repeat until you have the desired level of cleanliness. then move onto the next section, don't worry about splashing the clean sections as you can wipe it of after cleaning the current section. repeat this till you have cleaned all of the sections and the whole seat. The reason I split it into the sections is that if you try and do the whole seat at once you will get lost and it appears to be a major thankless task. By doing each section in turn gives you a methodical process which allows you to see the results of your hard work, and in turn keeps you going.

4, The nice bit. Use the "Liquid leather Conditioner" and massage it into the leather, do this all over, again i did this in the sections so not to miss any of the seat.

At the end of the job you will have silky soft hands and some lovely looking seats.
































































Wish I had took more pics of the process now.

But it does make a diff as to how worn they are as cleaning them can make them look worse as it reveals where they have been worn. Luckily mine were in very good nick under the dirt. They were listed as cream, but I could tell they were not.  
Hope this helps mate.

steve[/quote]


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to write that out for me mate. I really appreciate it. Looks like another scorcher of a day so I think I'll have another go following your method. Your finished results are fantastic, exactly what I'm after. 
Thanks again!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

"Liquid leather Genital cleaner"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

